# Which breed for a big man



## Phins74

I am 6'3" and I weigh about 350 lbs. I have ridden a few times many years ago and I am considering riding much more with the new availability of land to ride on. My concern is my size I don't want to overload the wrong horse. I will be mostly trail riding in Florida and I'm sure I need a big strong horse and I have no idea what to consider. Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated. 
T


----------



## Vidaloco

I used to have a magazine that had basicly this same information in it but I can't seem to find it. This is very good information I hope it helps. 
http://ezinearticles.com/?How-Much-Weight-Can-a-Horse-Carry?&id=341252


----------



## Jacki

Hello welcome bk to the horsey world!  

What kind of horse did you use to ride? I think Vidaloco's article is a good one. (Hi Vidaloco  ) I'm 5'7" and I feel I look strange on anything smaller than 16.2hh. Mind you a lot of people would disagree. I wounldn't put you on anything smaller than 17hh, & 900kg. Not if you are going to be riding it permanatly. Some sort of heavy breed, and they are becoming more versital in looks, can get more leaner eligent looking types now, while still keeping the strenght. I would give this advise to all new buyers, do some reading on conformation it will help you no end. Personally I love heavier breeds! The bigger the better! They are beautiful and usually have wonderful temperaments.


----------



## Vidaloco

If I could have 1 more horse it would be a Friesian. The older style was bred to carry a man in armor, check them out.


----------



## horses4ever123

*....*

I would say a Clydesdale, Fresian, or Belgian. They all are BIG, gentle giants. *Clydesdales are big horses that can carry almost any weight (Budweiser Clydesdales Rock!)!* Fresians are a little smaller and lighter and may not be the best choice but they are definately the most beautiful. *Belgians would probably be the best. They are smaller then most drafts but twice as heavy and sturdy, they could litterly carry about 600 pounds or more! *_Check out more if you search Belgian Pulling Competitions!_


----------



## fordchic2011

i would say a Quarter horse, blegian or maybe if you looking for somethin short a haflinger!!


----------



## luvmystandardbred27

i would say maybe a qh belgian/percheron cross would be best.


----------



## sweetypie16

Warmblood


----------



## giget

stock horses are great for carrying weight


----------



## ponypile

I wouldn't say warmblood, there are too many that don't have a good temperment for pleasure riding (even though I had one) they aren't as good as a stock or draft cross in this situation. 

I would suggest a stock and draft cross, probably over 16 hands, with a strong back, good confirmation and large, strong feet, and a lot of bone. You could even consider looking at larger pack horses, or maybe a draft type mule.

Something like this:
16.1 morgan percheron
http://www.rideadraft.com/Horses/sold1/Charley_conf_left.jpg

15.2 paint percheron
http://www.rideadraft.com/Horses/sold1/Blitz-sold.gif

16.2 draft mule
http://www.everycowgirlsdream.com/mules/moose3.jpg


----------



## Supermane

A suffolk is another possibility, but they are pretty rare in the US.
But yeah, I agree with ponypile.


----------



## sweetypie16

:? To reply to giget. Some ASH are good, but most are fine built. Unless you cross ASH with QH you wont get the solidness required.


----------



## giget

really coz we have had quite a few stock horses which my father rode who is quite tall and heavy must have hit it lucky


----------



## Abby

Haflingers are great sturdy breeds but most of the breeding now of days is done for ''light'' style breed which is really a pity, plus they tend to run on the short side and he's kind of tall to be riding a 14.3hh horse. 

I'd surely say a Fresian due to their conformation and abilities to carry weight over time. 

Percherons are nice but surely run on the tall side!

Belgians would be a good idea. They are shorter as mentioned, but very sturdy.

Suffolk horse is a very beautiful draft, they don't have the feathers like most other drafts and they have a very elegant look with a lot of strength. They are actually really not that common, and kind of expensive but it'd be a worth while investment! 8) 

Shire's were not mentioned. They are very nice breeds, similar to the Clydesdale but with slightly different conformation and colors.


----------



## xkatex

Its not so much the breed of horse but more or less its size. Im 5'11" and still look tall on an 18hhish Percheron. If you are larger (whether bu muscle or weight) Just look for a sturdy horse. I mean you wouldnt get a piggy back from someone half your size right? Just like you wouldnt pick a shetland to ride.

Generally heavier set breeds (Belgian, Clydesdale etc..) are a good choice. If you can find a Draft cross (ClydexTB) Then you have a lighter, versitile horse but with a bit of bulk.

Avoid breeds that are known as light weights (etc arabians) I saw alotta people who mention Freisians, that would work definately. 

Bascially dont be too picky bout breed just look at the build and height of the horse. If they look strong enough to carry you...well there you go!


----------



## americancowgurl31391

Ive heard that qh/percheron and paint/percheron are really good, well-behaved breeds


----------

